# D-Link DIR 300 Wifi + LAN Sharing



## joy126 (May 4, 2011)

Hey,

I am using wifi on my laptop through D-Link's wireless router. However, when I connect one the lan ports on my router to the PC (which does not have wifi) the internet won't work on the PC.

What do I do? I need help urgently


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lan port enabled in the pc's bios?
using the correct patch cable tested and known to be working?
drivers installed and no exclaimation point in device manager concerning the network interface?


----------



## joy126 (May 4, 2011)

lan port is working fine... as internet works fine when i connect it directly to the modem.

but when i rout it through the router... the lan connection stops working.

yes, the lan cable is absolutely fine.

there is just one ? mark... sm bus controller. how do i make it normal? 

I tried to update it... and even allowed the comp to check the internet... but it says cannot update it

what do i do?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

when connected to the router wired do a ipconfig /all and post the results


----------



## joy126 (May 4, 2011)

How do I do that?


----------



## joy126 (May 4, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration of the PC (desktop without wifi) 
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : abc-ca832267d62 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown 
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No 
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6: 
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-00-00-05-09-3AEthernet adapter 
Local Area Connection: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-18-AA-6E-F9 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.212 
218.248.255.139

do you also want ipconfig/all of laptop?


----------



## joy126 (May 4, 2011)

joy126 said:


> Windows IP Configuration of the PC (desktop without wifi)
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : abc-ca832267d62
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
> ...


I tried to enable IP routing by How to Enable TCP/IP Forwarding in Windows XP

but this also didnt work


----------

